

Ask HN: Review my new product (startup) - rogerthat_au

We are a web agency startup (langoor.com) who recently launched a mobile website building tool:<p>www.langoor.mobi<p>We would love your feedback on the tool and whether you think it is useful for SMEs. Thank you!
======
aioprisan
One piece of feedback on the 4 step process that you highlight on the
homepage, shouldn't steps 3 and 4 be flipped? I'm finished and published
everything on step 3 but on step 4 I have to add code to my site still?

------
aioprisan
and on the Pricing page, I'd remove the "Popular" tag on the $300 plan and
replace it with "Best Value" or something along those lines there. I mean, is
it really popular now? didn't you just launch? Would someone just sign up for
a $300 plan from the start? Some will, but the popular choice will be the
free/$9 version

~~~
rogerthat_au
Great insight - thanks for your advice. It all makes sense.

